# C&C Command & Conquer - The Ultimate Collection und Windows 8 und weitere Fragen



## Degufan (30. März 2014)

Hallo,

auf der Suche nach C&C-Spielen, die ich mir für meinen PC kaufen wollte, bin ich auf diese Collection gestoßen: Command & Conquer - The Ultimate Collection [Download-Code, kein Datenträger enthalten]: Amazon.de: Games

Nun stellen sich da ein paar Fragen:

Ist die Collection mit Windows 8.1 64bit kompatibel? 
Wie läuft das mit Origin ab? Wenn ich es downloade, habe ich dann eine .exe auf dem Rechner, die ich mir auf eine externe HDD ziehen kann? Oder bleiben die "Hauptdateien" auf den Servern? Sprich: Server tot, alles tot?
Und kann ich es auf mehreren Rechnern installieren oder ist das an einen gebunden?


----------



## NBLamberg (30. März 2014)

Ja ist kompatibel und sogar die Uralt teile laufen.
Ja Du kannst den gesamten Origin Ordner auf einen Externe Fesplatte mitnehmen
Ja Du kannst deine Spiele überall hin mitnehmen, denn darin besteht der Sinn von Origin und Steam


----------



## Degufan (31. März 2014)

Uii super *__* 

Da freue ich mich aber so richtig. Läuft alles und habe dann alle Versionen mit AddOns. Perfekt


----------



## NBLamberg (1. April 2014)

Des wegen habe ich es mir vorgestern auch gekauft, ich habe auch die Dekade Version, aber da funktioniert nicht alles.


----------



## Painkiller (7. April 2014)

Welche Teile funktionieren denn bei dir nicht?


----------



## infantri (29. April 2014)

Die dekade ist einfach die ersten 10 jahre version, das origin paket besteht aus 17 games also alle teile die es bis jetzt gibt inkl addons seit dem läuft alles.

In der dekade version wurde einfach nur das alte daten paket von früber auf eine dvd gepresst somit hat man das leidige problem wer bis heute mit den westwood orginal cds arbeitet. 

Die ultimate kost glaub ich online 14.99 und ist super aufgebaut,ledeglich bei c&c3 kanes rache muss man ein reg eintrag ändern um maps ein zu fügen darauf bin ich gekommen als wir die steam varriante in der reg verglichen hatten weil die steam version das von haus aus konnte.


----------

